# Sixteen Hours



## MartinAndMe (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey all! We are driving down to Florida to visit family, and as we will be gone for a week Martin will be accompanying me. What would be the best way to go about travel with him for such a hike?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

If it's a daytime-roadtrip, he'll hopefully sleep through the whole thing...


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

If you can it's helpful to take him in the car ahead of time to be sure he doesn't get car sick...some hedgies do!

The longest trip we took the hog along for was 8.5 hours. He did great but being prepared was super helpful! We bought a small cat carrier and put a big fleece blanket in it. Henry just slept the whole way there and back since it was all daytime driving. It's important to maintain a steady and warm temperature...people have different ideas about the best way to go about this, but I found just cranking the heat in the car was easiest. We took along food, water and paper towels but none of that got used while we are in the car. Of course we checked on him throughout the trip.

Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

